# Frustrating fuzz



## QuantumCranker (Oct 9, 2005)

Hello,

My name is Randy and I need help!

I have a 55 gallon standard dimension tank
It's been up and going now for about 4 months I guess
substrate is regular pea gravel with laterite and some flourish tabs
PH 6.6
KH 9
GH 4-5
NO3 10-15
PO4 1.5-2.0
no ammonia or nitrites
temp 78-80F
160W NO shoplights 6700K 9hrs daily
Magnum 350
CO2 pressurized
Hygro Corymbosa
Rotala indica
Bacopa monieri
E. Osiris
Crypt lucens
Crypt wenditti
Java ferns

9 Glowlight tetra
3 sailfin mollies
1 oto
10-15 Gambusia fry

I am fighting a seemingly loosing battle with green fuzz! 
It seems to be taking over. My Hygro leaves are the most affected with the Java ferns being second and then some in the tops of the rotala, which I think is dying lately because it is just not as bright green and strong looking as it was a few weeks ago(see pics). I think it has been topped/moved around too much. There is also a blanket trying to form on the rear glass.
I was dosing KNO3,K,PO4, and Flourish. I have pretty much stopped KNO3 and PO4 because they seem to stay about the same now. The plants are usually pearling at the end of the day, the Javas are sending out new leaves like crazy, and the Melon sword even has two young plants on the surface dropping roots now. Also, I added a powerhead last night because I noticed several dead spots in the far end fo the tank. I hate the look but I hope it helps things. I am just about to give up. PLease help!
THE FUZZ








THE TANK A FEW WEEKS AGO








THE TANK THIS MORNING (Background changed to black)









Thanks,
Randy


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

I just got rid of that same algae, but it's an extreme measure. I used Coppersafe by Mardel, which is copper sulfate in solution. I dosed 1/4 the recommended dose at a time with 12 hours between each dose so I could see if it affected the plants. About 12 hours after the last dose, I could see a thinning effect on the fuzz. Within a week it was gone. Cabomba furcata suffered but is now making a comeback. You might try a lesser dose at first and give it some time.

BTW, I started this and a UV sterilizer at about the same time. My PO4 test kit went off the scale and I thought it might be the copper affecting the kit. But now I'm thinking that the PO4 spike was caused by the death of all the stuff in the water caused by the copper, the UV, or both.

BTW too, copper will kill any invertebrates you have in the tank.

EDIT: BTW three, be prepared to do a lot of water changes to get rid of all the stuff, like PO4, that ends up in the water when the algae dies.

TW


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If your water parameters readings are accurate everything looks pretty good. At 4 months your tank is still considered a new setup and algae is common in new setups. The main thing in fighting algae is to be consistent with everything: Lighting, ferts, C02, water changes. Also you need a lot of patients. I would not stop dosing N03/P04 but just cut back on the amount you are dosing. If you stop the plants will stop growing and the algae will grow more. 

A few pointers... Either cut off badly effected leaves or do a diluted bleach dip. Add some more fast growing plants. Add more algae eaters: Otto's, SAE's, 1 Pleco.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

How do you know your parameters are what they are? Can you describe your testing methods? Do you have good water flow? Water changes?


----------



## QuantumCranker (Oct 9, 2005)

I test them all with AP kits (except iron and po4, those are seachem) according to the instructions.
I didn't have very good water movement until I added the powerhead on Saturday night. Now there are NO deadspots that I can tell.


----------

